# The super slappy locost 7



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Im just over a month into this project. Tomorrow it should be a roller.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Subbed. Looks awesome


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

looks awesome!! did you come up with the design or is it an actual Locost 7 kit? I know nothing about them other than seeing one once haha 

looking great and I cant wait what you come up with once you put a power plant in it :beer::beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> looks awesome!! did you come up with the design or is it an actual Locost 7 kit? I know nothing about them other than seeing one once haha
> 
> looking great and I cant wait what you come up with once you put a power plant in it :beer::beer:


S2000 engine and trans. The shop I work at is one of the big S2000 tuning shops. We build everything else for these cars so why not build the whole damn car? 

here is one of our shop cars.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Occupy locust 7 thread


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

sick work Tigninja aka slappynuts aka psi aka kooter aka meatpipe, what else am i missing


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

killa said:


> sick work Tigninja aka slappynuts aka psi aka kooter aka meatpipe, what else am i missing


So a couple of times they didnt want to hear the truth


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks Great :thumbup:


----------



## AndrewT (May 14, 1999)

Very cool- I saw your build log on locostusa.com. I'm on there too with the same username, although I haven't updated my build log in a very long time. I'm still working on it, just haven't had time to take pictures!


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

watching


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

Neat!


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of the finished engine bay on that S2000.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

sweet build thread!

Too bad the economy went in the ****ter and Honda canceled the s2k... the next gen motor was pretty sweet and the world may never see it.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Worked on the trans tunnel today.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

ghetto subscribe. looks like a cool project :thumbup:

quick question, why all the overlapping/coiling on the headers? i've never seen factory ones look like that?


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Im gonna say equal length.........


Awesome project!!:thumbup:


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

Where the engine going? Is it going to be a two seater?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Question:
what is up with this?

http://i886.photobucket.com/albums/ac61/slappynuts_photos/Picture082.jpg

That's not the final location for that link, is it?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Question:
> what is up with this?
> 
> http://i886.photobucket.com/albums/ac61/slappynuts_photos/Picture082.jpg
> ...


Nothing is really final unless its fully welded. which link are you refering to?


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> Nothing is really final unless its fully welded. which link are you refering to?


i'm guessing the lower one that's across 2 beams


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

mad8vskillz said:


> i'm guessing the lower one that's across 2 beams


The wheel travel is only about 3.5" so it will never be able to make contact.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Tig, my respect to your weld skills but I see a major problem in your susp. A-arms construction. Just imagine a bit. If you extend one or even both of the A-arm rod end bolts ( for camber/castor change) you're actually changing the angle at the ball joint. Since both arms are welded to ball joint, this angle is fixed and there is no compensation. Think of it like a triangle. When you change one of the arms you have to change the angles of the triangle as well to compensate. In your case one of the angles is fixed so there will be a lot of tension in that point.
Damn! My English is awful.:banghead:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats a very good point ^ With that design you can't adjust the rod ends at all really, as the angle of the tubes is fixed, so doesn't allow the shape of the A to change.

You need something like this:










where the arms can change angle relative to each other :thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

yup. I have been looking at that as well. I am going to see where I come out at when im closer to done and if I have to change the upper I will do so. Because the bottom is adjustable in the same manner as the top it is fully adjustable (not very easily though).


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

wow, this is artwork to me...

looking very good good sir :beer:


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

Nice! I've had 200 feet of square tubing sitting in the basement for over a year now - this could be the inspiration I need 

Are the control arms Cromoly? Did you purchase the brackets that they sit in, or fab them?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

ijcameron said:


> Nice! I've had 200 feet of square tubing sitting in the basement for over a year now - this could be the inspiration I need
> 
> Are the control arms Cromoly? Did you purchase the brackets that they sit in, or fab them?


I just made them. There are a few that are going to be angled that I want to remake before this weekend. The control arms are just 1" .125 round tube.


----------



## ijcameron (May 17, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> I just made them. There are a few that are going to be angled that I want to remake before this weekend. The control arms are just 1" .125 round tube.


Thanks for the info. I'm looking at these guys for some of the brackets: http://www.aa-mfg.com/pdshop/shop/

If you do a search for " clevis heim " a bunch of suspension brackets come up, most of them $4 or $5.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

ijcameron said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm looking at these guys for some of the brackets: http://www.aa-mfg.com/pdshop/shop/
> 
> If you do a search for " clevis heim " a bunch of suspension brackets come up, most of them $4 or $5.


I got all kinds of things from those guys. The threaded tube ends and the brackets for the rear spindles are from them. Good people and good company.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Trying to get the frame done so I can start sheeting in the floor pan this weekend.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

woa. IN.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

This is not a project that I would recommend for someone without a shop full of equipment. That said,it is possible to do but not very popular because of the problems involved.

Lets start with the shaft. It has this big dildo thing where the end busing goes. This needs to be removed with a lathe.




























Here is what it looks like after it is lathed off and threaded. This is a male thread and you will not be able to make this thread with a die. The shaft is waaaaay to hard. This has to be done on a lathe.




























The housing is all aluminum and it is a nasty casting to weld.




























To get this project finished you need lots of welding fluid :mrgreen:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Im really diggin your welding fluid!! That cast looks like nasty $hit!!
Lookin good though!:thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

nubVR said:


> Im really diggin your welding fluid!! That cast looks like nasty $hit!!
> Lookin good though!:thumbup:


Porous aluminum casting that has been marinated in power steering fluid for 17 years. Yummy!


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## backseatdelete (Sep 12, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## mikeduke (Feb 18, 2008)

what did do go in my truck and take my steering column and the beer out of the cup holder


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

this is a cool project.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

This is amazing.


----------



## tiopedro (Jun 6, 2011)

wow.. this is some serious ****..


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

badass


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

since you're not gonna have much room inside for cup holders...i think you should weld some on the outside! 

Nice work ChuckB!:thumbup:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2021cc8V said:


> since you're not gonna have much room inside for cup holders...i think you should weld some on the outside!
> 
> Nice work ChuckB!:thumbup:


My rabbit has no cup holders either. I have found the best solution is to wait until you get out of the car to drink your beverage.

This project is officially on hold for about another month while I pump money into my rabbit to get it ready for summer. Its getting a solid lifter conversion,new turbo,even more badass head,and a new intake manifold. BTW im selling the whole top end of this engine to fund the build so anyone who has $1000 gets the head,intake manifold,exhaust manifold,turbo,WG,downpipe for MK1 and dump tube.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...slappy-attack-rabbit.&highlight=attack+rabbit


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Deal of a lifetime..


----------



## irishmpls_2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Awesome work.... You ever drive it up through Duluth let me know. Would love to see it in person.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Any updates on this?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

2.Quick said:


> Any updates on this?


As soon as things slow down at the shop I work at I will be working on it again.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I came. Twice. Subscribed!


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

TIGninja said:


> As soon as things slow down at the shop I work at I will be working on it again.


any luck? super psyched to see this beast


----------



## GBtundra (May 2, 2014)

*Rear Diff and axle*

I just stumbled on this site tracking your Locost. I am gathering ideas to build one. What is your rear diff and axle. Best design I have seen yet. I looks very beefy and power hungry. Cant wait to see the finished product. nice work!!!


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

Intresting build, a good friend of mine is die hard honda and s2k guy. I have joked with him several times about putting a s2k swap in a rabbit.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## dtcaward (May 10, 2009)

looks good, keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------

